# Kann mit einem bestimmten Freund Spiele nicht online spielen



## Babdis (30. Mai 2014)

Hallo an alle!

Ich und ein anderer Freund haben das Problem, dass wir beide zusammen ein paar bestimmte Spiele nicht online zusammen spielen. Die Spiele sind Fifa 13 und Siedler 7. Angefangen hat es damit, dass wir zu viert Siedler 7 spielen wollten. Ich und dieser eine Freund konnten aber nie zusammen in einer Lobby sein. Wenn einer drinn war, konnte der andere nicht joinen. Darauf hin haben wir den Support von Ubisoft angeschrieben, der dann meinte, wir sollten Uplay neu installieren und den Haken bei "Erlaube Uplay die Benutzung einer Proxy-Verbindung für den Zugang zum Internet" entfernen. Dannach ging es 2/3 mal. Jetzt aber geht es auf einmal wieder nicht. Auch nach mehrfachen Neuinstallationen. Jetzt haben wir auch herrausgefunden, dass wir das selbe Problem bei Fifa 13 haben. Also auch nicht gegeneinander spielen können.
Wir konnten aber bereits Fifa spielen, als er noch bei seinen Eltern zuhause wohnte. Jetzt aber wohnt er wo anders und seidem haben wir diese Probleme. Mittlerweile hat er auch einen neuen Pc und diese mit verschiedene Betriebssysteme (8.1 und 7). Es also vermuten wir, dass es irgendwie an dem Router liegen muss und da eine Einstellung gleich/ähnlich sein muss. 

Wir sind mitlerweile ziemlich verzweifelt und hoffen, dass einer aus der Community eine Lösung kennt oder jedenfalls einen Tip geben kann!

Danke im Vorraus

Markus und Christian


----------



## Dragon AMD (30. Mai 2014)

Der kolege hat nen neuen pc. 

Uplay und andere speichern die hardware und windows version online ich vermute er muss fifa13 und siedler7 reparieren in uplay und eventuell nochmal neu instsllieren und die einstellungen in uplay checken.


----------



## Shona (1. Juni 2014)

Babdis schrieb:


> Es also vermuten wir, dass es irgendwie an dem Router liegen muss und da eine Einstellung gleich/ähnlich sein muss.


Welchen Router hast du und welchen er und welchen die anderen?

Diese Spiele nutzen Peer-to-Peer und sollte der mit den Problemen einen Sicherheitsrouter haben als D-link, Netgear, Easybox, usw. dann werden komplett alle Ports geblockt. Ansich macht das jeder Router aber die "normalen" Router öffnen den Port sobald er benutzt wird und Sicherheitsrouter müssen so eingestellt sein das die Ports auf den PC geroutet werden der den Port offen braucht -> Google "Portforwarding Routername" oder "Portweiterleitung Routername"

Des Weiteren sollten geraden bei Peer-to-Peer Spiele die Ports nochmals in der Firewall manuell freigegeben werden oder diese einfach ausschalten.
Steam trägt diese z. B. automatisch in die Windows Firewall ein (wenn eine andere Firewall benutzt wird, dann dort eintragen) bzw. ansich die Spiele mit "Alle Ports", aber das funktioniert nicht immer und so muss man die genauen Ports nochmal manuell freigeben - Google "Ports Spielename".

Einige Router haben auch die Option "UPnP" aber dies muss vom Spiel unterstützt werden und man geht damit ein Risiko ein und sollte das nur machen wenn man ganz genau weiss wer im gleichen Netzwerk ist und wer was im Internet macht. -> UPnP: Experten warnen vor Sicherheitslücken in Routern - SPIEGEL ONLINE (Ist zwar etwas älter aber man sollte wirklich vorsichtig sein)


Habe auch so ein Kumpel mit dem ich kein einziges P2P Spiel spielen kann, weil bei ihm ein Sicherheitsrouter steht und er da keinen Zugriff drauf hat bzw. nicht dran ändern darf...Ist schon ärgerlich vor allem dann wenn man für die Spiele nen haufen Geld hinaut und am Ende nichts geht bzw. man ständig rausfliegt....


----------

